# Interview Questions...



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Anyone have any interesting interview questions that people who have interviews scheduled can ponder? Not so much the answers...as there are rarely "right" answers. Just looking for situational / ethical questions that others have heard in their interviews...


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

try www.policetesthelp.com, then click on the message board tab. Lot's of great interview information. Best of luck


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Always remember......Arrest everyone.

If it is cop on cop call supervisors.

No supervisors......arrest.


----------

